# Can I please share my news?



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

My DH and I attended a matching panel today for a little boy who is now approaching 10 months and we had a unanimous yes    

We are both absolutely thrilled to bits and cannot wait for the introductions to start and ultimately bringing him home 

Lynn xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

WOO HOO !!!!!

congratulations and well done hun, i look froward to reading your progress   have they said when the intro's will start ?

pam xx


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Lynn

Wonderful news, can't wait to hear lots more. 

Misty C
xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Wow that was quick.............many congratulations, I hope you are going to be celebrating,

When will you meet your little man?


----------



## emsina (May 23, 2005)

Congratulations on your little boy  
Love emsina


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Fab news Lynn, Congratulations.

Can't wait to hear more.
Love
OT x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Wow Lynn- you kept that quiet!

Fab news about your Son!

Keep us updated!!

xx


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Brilliant, wonderful news Lynn.  Congratulations to you and your DH.

Sanita


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great news Lynn..wow you kept that quiet 
hope intros go smoothly 

kj x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congrats ! to you both xx

Thrilled for you


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Lynn,
Just fantastic news and wow how quick was that and so young you must be over the moon I am delighted for you both.
Love JD x


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Congratulations!  What fantastic news!  I am absolutely over the moon for you.  Wishing you all the best with intros etc.

Magenta xx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Awwwww well done!
Congratulations to you all - Such lovely news


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Brilliant...looking forward to hearing about your intro's if you get chance to post!
Viva
XXX


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well done to you Lynn and DH.... what a lovely surprise!
I hope you can get started on the intro's sometime very soon!

So chuffed for you both!

Love and best wishes
Ever and family xx


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Thats fantastic news congratulations keep us posted.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Fab news 

Congratulations! 

xx


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello

Thankyou for your kind words.  I have been unable to wipe the smile off my face since yesterday  

I have been very quiet about things as there was several factors that could have prevented it happening, fortunately it is all cool now.

A bit of the story - about 12 days after our adoption panel in October, we got a call from our sw to come out and visit. She gave us some background info and he sounded absolutely wonderful, there was no flashing red lights of any description.  We were linked in December and thought he may have been here before Crimbo, but it wasnt to be.  But not to worry all went good yesterday at the matching 

We got to see a pic for the first time yesterday and it really has all came 'alive' I really am in a mad hazy daze   

We should receive in the 'rubber stamp' shortly, although it can take up to 2 weeks    but after that things should move straight to intros.  I am hoping that he should be home within the month.

I will keep you updated on my progression  

Love 
Lynn x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Lynn, that's fantastic new, you must be so thrilled.

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS![/fly]

Kay xxx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Thats fantastic news, you must keep pinching yourself!

Julia


----------



## cowardly custard (Nov 12, 2005)

Smiling with you, fantastic news, congratulations mummy and daddy!


----------



## bluebells (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow Lynn. Congratulations! Bet you still can't stop smiling!

Enjoy the intros.

Looking forward to reading more about your little boy 

All the best
Bluebells xxxx


----------



## rebeccas (Oct 26, 2005)

Lynn

Yipppeee!!!  That was quick you must be really excited!

Wishing you lots of fun and happiness  

Rebecca x


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Fantastic  Fantastic news Lynn..........such a joy to read.

Can't wait to hear more

HHH


----------

